
404 Not Found - ColinWright
http://null.kiwi.net/foo/404.php
======
ColinWright
Interestingly, this got several upvotes very quickly (thank you) and then
within a few minutes plummeted down the rankings to the mid-500s. Clearly a
few people think it doesn't belong on HN and flagged it. To you I also give my
thanks, for reminding me I have much to learn about the HN "community," and
that I really don't understand what you will find interesting, fun, useful or
engaging.

~~~
mooism2
I nearly flagged it based on the title alone (until I saw who'd submitted it).
It screams "someone tried to post a link to HN but pasted the url in wrong".

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you - I've submitted it again (with an explanation) in case you're
right: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123010>

------
smoyer
I wish I understood myself well enough to know _why_ I had to read it through
until the end.

~~~
misnome
I read the first 8 or so, then clicked "view source"....

~~~
smoyer
I read it on my iPad. No obvious view-source option.

------
dbattaglia
This is like the Marvin of web servers. I bet a 500 error really ruins his
day...

